# Ακραία σπατάλη ενέργειας η κατανάλωση εμφιαλωμένου νερού



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2009)

Την επόμενη φορά που θα σας φέρουν μπουκάλι εμφιαλωμένο νερό στο τραπέζι και πάνε να το ανοίξουν χωρίς να σας ρωτήσουν, θυμηθείτε αυτό, και αντισταθείτε πιο σθεναρά. 

Εγώ κυριολεκτικά διαολίζομαι όταν το κάνουν αυτό. Ελάχιστα εστιατόρια ρωτάνε. Το πιο αστείο μού συνέβη σ' ένα εστιατόριο, όπου έφεραν το μπουκάλι μεν, αλλά το άφησαν πάνω στο τραπέζι χωρίς να το ανοίξουν. Τελειώσαμε το φαγητό μας, λοιπόν, χωρίς να το ανοίξουμε. Όταν ήρθε ο λογαριασμός, βλέπω πως το είχαν χρεώσει. Φωνάζω τη σερβιτόρα και λέω, "Δεν χρησιμοποιήσαμε εμφιαλωμένο νερό, να βγει απ' το λογαριασμό". Και πήρα την απάντηση της χρονιάς, "Δεν πειράζει, μπορείτε να το πάρετε μαζί σας, αν θέλετε".


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2009)

Να το (αντι)γράψουμε να κάνει μπαμ:

*Ο κύκλος παραγωγής και διανομής του καταναλώνει από 1.100 μέχρι 2.000 φορές περισσότερη ενέργεια σε σχέση με το νερό της βρύσης. [...]

Αν και η ενέργεια που απαιτείται για τον καθαρισμό του νερού της βρύσης ποικίλλει από χώρα σε χώρα, η έρευνα έδειξε ότι, ακόμα και στις πιο ακριβές περιπτώσεις, η απαιτούμενη ενέργεια είναι εκατοντάδες φορές μικρότερη συγκριτικά με το εμφιαλωμένο νερό. [...]

Η κατανάλωση εμφιαλωμένου νερού παράγει επίσης τεράστιες ποσότητες πλαστικών απορριμμάτων.*


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 13, 2009)

Αυτό που επίσης έχει απασχολήσει είναι αν το στάσιμο νερό (της πηγής) είναι καλύτερο για την υγεία από το τρεχούμενο της βρύσης.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2009)

Να προσθέσω ότι πολλά πολύ ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για το εμφιαλωμένο (μεταξύ άλλων) νερό θα βρείτε στο βιβλίο Νερό: Η Απόλυτη Θεραπεία, ενός γνωστού μου εκδότη. 






Και τώρα που αποφασίσατε ότι δεν μπορείτε να ζήσετε πλέον χωρίς να το διαβάσετε: http://www.google.com/search?q="νερ...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1 ;)


----------



## curry (Mar 13, 2009)

Στην Ιταλία έχει ξεκινήσει ολόκληρη καμπάνια γιατί οι γείτονες είναι πρωταθλητές στην κατανάλωση εμφιαλωμένου νερού. Θα βρω το λινκ πιο μετά, το είχα διαβάσει παλιότερα.
Βέβαια, στην Ελλάδα, καλό είναι να πίνεις το νερό της βρύσης, αρκεί να μην μένεις προς Ασωπό μεριά ή για πιο light περιπτώσεις στην Κέρκυρα και στα περισσότερα νησιά.
Πρόσφατη εμπειρία στο Βερολίνο: δεν φέρνουν νερό στο τραπέζι. Καθόλου. Κορακιάζεις. Αν ζητήσεις, σου φέρνουν σε κρασοπότηρο, αλήθεια! Όπου κι αν πήγαμε, έτσι! Και η τιμή του εμφιαλωμένου; Στον δρόμο, 1,30 στην καλύτερη, το μπουκαλάκι! Στο εστιατόριο, το μεγάλο μπουκάλι, 5 ευρώ (όσο δύο μπύρες)!
Και δεν πίνω καν μπύρα...


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 13, 2009)

Βέβαια και στην Ερμιονίδα το νερό της βρύσης είναι τόσο γλυφό, που αν το πιεις πας για τριπλή πέτρα στα νεφρά μέσα στο δίμηνο. Και αυτό στα φυσιολογικά του, καθότι προέρχεται από πηγάδια που --ακόμα και προτού μπουκάρει η θάλασσα-- το νερό τους είχε τεράστια περιεκτικότητα σε ανθρακικά άλατα (ευχή και κατάρα, βέβαια. Γι' αυτό έχει όσο νερό έχει η Ερμιονίδα, επειδή το ασβεστολιθικό της υπέδαφος κατακρατά λίγο νεράκι).

Δυστυχώς, εδώ ακόμα και στο μαγείρεμα εμφιαλωμένο χρησιμοποιούμε.


----------



## crystal (Mar 13, 2009)

curry said:


> Πρόσφατη εμπειρία στο Βερολίνο: δεν φέρνουν νερό στο τραπέζι. Καθόλου. Κορακιάζεις. Αν ζητήσεις, σου φέρνουν σε κρασοπότηρο, αλήθεια! Όπου κι αν πήγαμε, έτσι! Και η τιμή του εμφιαλωμένου; Στον δρόμο, 1,30 στην καλύτερη, το μπουκαλάκι! Στο εστιατόριο, το μεγάλο μπουκάλι, 5 ευρώ (όσο δύο μπύρες)!
> Και δεν πίνω καν μπύρα...



Άσε που αν ζητήσεις νερό σε μπαρ, στο δίνουν σε σωλήνα μικρού μεγέθους, σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος και με βλέμμα «είσαι τσίπης που μου το ζητάς αντί να αγοράσεις το μπουκαλάκι σου». Εφιάλτης!
Ζαζ, με τέσσερα λίτρα την ημέρα στην καθισιά μου, είμαι η ζωντανή διαφήμιση για το βιβλίο του φίλου σου του εκδότη.


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2009)

curry said:


> Πρόσφατη εμπειρία στο Βερολίνο: δεν φέρνουν νερό στο τραπέζι. Καθόλου. Κορακιάζεις. Αν ζητήσεις, σου φέρνουν σε κρασοπότηρο, αλήθεια! Όπου κι αν πήγαμε, έτσι! Και η τιμή του εμφιαλωμένου; Στον δρόμο, 1,30 στην καλύτερη, το μπουκαλάκι! Στο εστιατόριο, το μεγάλο μπουκάλι, 5 ευρώ (όσο δύο μπύρες)!


Ωραία, να 'χω να λέω στους τουρίστες, όταν παραπονιόνται για τις τιμές της Ελλάδας! (αν και για τις ποσότητες παραπονιόνται για το αντίθετο, ότι δηλ. είναι τεράστιες). Και δε μου λες, curry, οι μερίδες πώς είναι, μεγάλες, κανονικές ή μικρές; Παίρνεις κάνα κιλό ή χάνεις ή στα ίδια;


----------



## curry (Mar 16, 2009)

Α, οι μερίδες είναι γενναίες στα παραδοσιακά γερμανικά, στα τούρκικα και στα χαμηλής ως μέσης-κανονικής τιμής εστιατόρια (μιλάμε για πάρτι χοληστερίνης και όργιο κρεατοφαγίας, αν δεν περπατάς γυρνάς σίγουρα βαρύτερος). 
Αυτό που δεν παίζεται είναι το φαγητό του δρόμου: φτηνό, χορταστικό και νόστιμο, δεν τρως τίποτα τέτοιο στην Αθήνα με 1-2 €!
Αρνητική η εμπειρία σε κάτι τρέντι εστιατόρια όπου έχει πέσει η κατάρα της τεράστιας πιατέλας με το δείγμα φαγητού - φαίνεται αυτός που το σκέφτηκε ήταν ο Αβερέλ, που τρώει και τον πεντανόστιμο πήλινο κεσέ! Επίσης αρνητική η εμπειρία σε κάτι χαζομοντέρνα ασιατικά, όπου παραγγείλαμε σπρινγκ ρολς και μας έφεραν κάτι πραγματάκια σε μέγεθος παιδικού δάχτυλου... Να μην γκρινιάζουν οι επισκέπτες μας, ας κάνουν μια βόλτα παραπάνω και να ενημερώνονται από αξιόπιστα ταξιδιωτικά sites (συνήθως οι συντάκτες έχουν προσωπική εμπειρία, γι'αυτό τα λέω αξιόπιστα).
Μου άνοιξε η όρεξη τώρα...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2012)

Πάρτε και ολίγη από εξασθενές χρώμιο: http://www.google.com/search?q=%CE%95%CE%BE%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B8%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%AD%CF%82+%CF%87%CF%81%CF%8E%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BF+%CF%83%CE%B5+%CE%B5%CE%BC%CF%86%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%BB%CF%89%CE%BC%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%B1+%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%AC&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-US%3AIE-SearchBox&tbm=nws&source=hp&q=%CE%95%CE%BE%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B8%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%AD%CF%82+%CF%87%CF%81%CF%8E%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BF+%CF%83%CE%B5+%CE%B5%CE%BC%CF%86%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%BB%CF%89%CE%BC%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%B1+%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%AC&pbx=1&oq=%CE%95%CE%BE%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B8%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%AD%CF%82+%CF%87%CF%81%CF%8E%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BF+%CF%83%CE%B5+%CE%B5%CE%BC%CF%86%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%BB%CF%89%CE%BC%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%B1+%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%AC&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=0l0l1l23797l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=a93e0031ddfbfff0&biw=2143&bih=1033


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2017)

...
*Liquid assets: how the business of bottled water went mad*

How did a substance that falls from the air, springs from the earth and comes out of your tap become a hyperactive multibillion-dollar business? 
...
From element to commodity, we finally got there: welcome to the age of Water™.


The scam of the century: selling the cum of the earth.


----------

